

AWS Lambda Preview is now open to all customers - slvnperron
https://github.com/mentum/lambdaws/blob/master/README.md

======
eff_it
Finally !! Someone knows if it works fine ?

~~~
__str__me
Tried it mate! A bit buggy for now but very promising! Can't wait to get this
in other languages!

------
hey__it
note that it is only available in 3 AWS regions for now

------
phbou
Nice!

